# female cuber?



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2009)

hello there

im just interested to know how many female cubers do we have in here?

im not sure about charlie, but Dene doesn't count 


P.S. this has nothing to do withe my signture, im just curious about the community here


----------



## blah (Jan 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> P.S. this has nothing to do withe my signture, im just curious about the community here



Right...


----------



## Kian (Jan 20, 2009)

creeper post...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2378&highlight=girls

P.S.: Which girl are you looking for?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> im not sure about charlie



i am female.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> im not sure about charlie


Look at her avatar. Boobs.


daniel0731ex said:


> P.S. this has nothing to do withe my signture


I think it has everything to do with your signature. If you can't recognize a girl when you see one, no wonder you keep looking for it.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > im not sure about charlie
> ...


if you met me, it would be pretty much impossible to miss "them". anyway, enough of that


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> P.S. this has nothing to do withe my signture


 liar! (msg too short)


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2378


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2009)

In this forum there are at least a dozen "confirmed". I guess there are about 100 in total

In real life I have at least taught hundreds, so I would guess a couple of million in total.

And Charlotte Cooper is obviously a chick


----------



## Lofty (Jan 20, 2009)

I think there should be more warning when links contain content like that Arnuad.
I thought I would be seeing a picture of Charlie, maybe from a cube competition or something, not a girl without clothes on.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2009)

Lofty said:


> I think there should be more warning when links contain content like that Arnuad.
> I thought I would be seeing a picture of Charlie, maybe from a cube competition or something, not a girl without clothes on.


Changed. I forgot to check and didn't expect those results. Sorry Charlie


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Lofty said:
> 
> 
> > I think there should be more warning when links contain content like that Arnuad.
> ...



sorry to me? why? 

anyway, this is a family forum arnaud. BEHAVE!

girl


----------



## tim (Jan 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> girl



Too short hairs for a girl in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2009)

tim said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > girl
> ...



Who, the judge? But the judge had plenty long-enough hair to be a girl not too long ago.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> In this forum there are at least a dozen "confirmed". I guess there are about 100 in total
> 
> In real life I have at least taught hundreds, so I would guess a couple of million in total.
> 
> And Charlotte Cooper is obviously a chick


How do you find that kind of sites!?!:confused:


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > In this forum there are at least a dozen "confirmed". I guess there are about 100 in total
> ...


arnaud has the google brain app


----------



## JLarsen (Jan 20, 2009)

intensed, rofl.....


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 20, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> well,
> u see, the reason why im not sure about her is because i
> have a friend whose avatar is actually his girlfriend's picture...


I can see where you're coming from...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > well,
> ...



BEHAVE

you just really confused me. and probably everyone else


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 20, 2009)

jazzthief81 said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > well,
> ...



LOL. too funny


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 20, 2009)

lol the 'd' and 's' key is so close together
anyway, but 'intended' is still not the right word


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > In this forum there are at least a dozen "confirmed". I guess there are about 100 in total
> ...



bookmarks 

Seriously, I just googled for "Charlie Cooper" and "Charlotte Cooper"

And as we all know by now, cubers can change gender (just like frogs and chicken). Just look at Dene and Lars/Jazzthief


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> And as we all know by now, cubers can change gender (just like frogs and chicken).


 frogs and chickens? I didn't know that.:confused:


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > And as we all know by now, cubers can change gender (just like frogs and chicken).
> ...



I think he means clams, sirens, and worms.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



No, I meant Chickens
Link1
Link2

And I meant Frogs
Link1
Link2

Maybe next time you can do some research before you suggest someone is wrong?

And of course the most famous example of a cubing sex change is Jiri/Jessica Fridrich.

I don't know of any female cubers that went male. All the changing seems to go from male to female. Maybe it really is about keeping the species alive


----------



## Lofty (Jan 21, 2009)

Idk, frrom reading the articles on Chickens it doesn't look like they actually have a full sex change... they just get more testosterone and so can no longer lay eggs and get male plumage...
Frogs I didn't read the articles but I am pretty sure that frogs can change gender.


----------



## shelley (Jan 21, 2009)

Didn't you watch Jurassic Park? The dinosaurs started changing sex and reproducing because they used frog DNA to fill in missing parts of the genome.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

Lofty said:


> Idk, frrom reading the articles on Chickens it doesn't look like they actually have a full sex change... they just get more testosterone and so can no longer lay eggs and get male plumage...
> Frogs I didn't read the articles but I am pretty sure that frogs can change gender.



Do you think Dene/Lars/Jiri had a full sex change?

But enough of that. Anyone that lists 5 female cubers on this forum will get a cookie next time we meet

Because I like cookies (multiple) I will start:
abbracadiabra
Annica
caseyp
CharlieCooper
chowmein
Crazycubemom
Laetitia
MeeuwAnja
Nel
shelley


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmm... I guess I should go on that list too...
Add me onto that list for another 1/5ths of a cookie.
=\


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> Hmm... I guess I should go on that list too...
> Add me onto that list for another 1/5ths of a cookie.
> =\



I have to be strict. I said 1 cookie if you list 5 female cubers. That doesn't mean that if you only list one you get part of a cookie. So you should list at least 4 more

P.S. The cookies tasted really good. I am trying to resist listing 5 more female cubers so I can have another one


----------



## Bryan (Jan 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Anyone that lists 5 female cubers on this forum will get a cookie next time we meet
> 
> Because I like cookies (multiple) I will start:
> abbracadiabra
> ...



Well, you didn't say they had to be unique, so I'll just reuse your list. Hopefully I'll be able to meet you sometime and get my cookie


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

Bryan gets two cookies 

And from now on you have to list female cubers that haven't been listed before (in this topic)


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok I want a cookie too. Here is my attempt:
Dene
Denay
Deney
Deeney
Deenay.

I'll be taking my cookie then.


----------



## brunson (Jan 21, 2009)

You forgot Sarah.


daniel0731ex said:


> P.S. this has nothing to do withe my signture, im just curious about the community here


P.S. Daniel, you are creepy. Stay away from my daughter.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 21, 2009)

Ewks
Sa967St
slncuber21
K8
Schvetlana

I like cookies!


----------



## TMOY (Jan 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Bryan gets two cookies
> And from now on you have to list female cubers that haven't been listed before (in this topic)


Since you didn't specify they still have to be members of this forum, here are 5 from the Francocube forum 
cancerso
irn
Ayumi
Nencaran
Hoa-Lai


----------



## Laetitia (Jan 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Bryan gets two cookies
> 
> And from now on you have to list female cubers that haven't been listed before (in this topic)



Solène 
Élodie
Elodie's sister also cubes (and also with cubes which are not cubes, but Dodecahedrons ) but has not competed (yet)
Irène
Marlène

Can I have a cookie?


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Anyone that lists 5 female cubers on this forum will get a cookie



cloudmap
AndreaBananas
chowmein
Coni
MusicCube

I can has cookie?


----------



## nitrocan (Jan 21, 2009)

Ouch, Arnoud better buy some cookies


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

Dene cheats, those are not on the memberlist. Your penalty is a bag of cookies for me

Ville, you can consider us having just had a cookie. You were wearing orange and no headband 

Tmoy, I did mention they had to be from this forum so no cookie for you.
Laetitia, those are also not members of this forum (and only 4). It does remind me of a picture from a tournament though.

Sa967St, no cookie for you. I already listed chowmein. Maybe you can ask her for a pancake?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 21, 2009)

Laetitia said:


> Solène
> Irène


These two were already on my list. Laetitia, you owe me 2/5 of your non-cookie


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Sa967St, no cookie for you. I already listed chowmein. Maybe you can ask her for a pancake?


 It depends what kind of pancake


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2009)

No fair! Making up rules as you go along. I want my participation fee back!


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I deserve at least one cookie from Arnaud, because he's gaining a lot of cookies by naming me... 

And yes, I am a girl... so that was a good count!


----------



## Laetitia (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, they are not member of this forum, but they are 5 (one of them has never been to a competition, but she cubes, and it was not a condition, the only condition of the new game was to list "female cuber not listed before"  )


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Jan 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> TurbulentTurtle said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm... I guess I should go on that list too...
> ...


I never said I wanted a cookie, I was implying that you would get one.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ville, you can consider us having just had a cookie. You were wearing orange and no headband



This just isn't fair. I didn't taste a thing.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 22, 2009)

Laetitia said:


> Hmm, they are not member of this forum, but they are 5 (one of them has never been to a competition, but she cubes, and it was not a condition, the only condition of the new game was to list "female cuber not listed before"  )



But what makes you think when he lists the new rules that all previous ones are null and void? Besides, you're worrying too much about this. You're female, so all you need to do is ask him for a cookie anyway and you'll probably get one.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 22, 2009)

can i have a cookie please arnaud? you know, just because we're friends.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the cookie Arnaud  That was quick!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

MeeuwAnja said:


> I think I deserve at least one cookie from Arnaud, because he's gaining a lot of cookies by naming me...
> 
> And yes, I am a girl... so that was a good count!


You deserve a lot of cookies, because everytime you visit you bring me cookies

Ville: Sorry, It seems the taste-buttons belong to my part of our personality

jazzthief81 / Lars: Please change your avatar. This is sooo confusing


And because of this topic I found out that:
* Cubers cannot follow instructions (like I didn't know that already)
* Cubers like cookies A LOT

So I'll be sure to have plenty of cookies present in the bus I am going to rent when I am going to pick-up/drop-off cubers at the Charlie Open 2009 (where and when was it exactly Charlie?)


----------



## shelley (Jan 22, 2009)

Arnaud, I think you still owe me dinner from US Nationals. But I'll settle for cookies instead next time we meet


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> MeeuwAnja said:
> 
> 
> > I think I deserve at least one cookie from Arnaud, because he's gaining a lot of cookies by naming me...
> ...




lars change your avatar. i'm not sure when it's going to be arnaud  i should probably consult those I live with, unless it's going to be a party bus that has computers and beds in and stuff. that would be cool!

also, you know how we were talking about things that i dream about, then happen?....


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> Arnaud, I think you still owe me dinner from US Nationals. But I'll settle for cookies instead next time we meet



Why do you think I whould settle for cookies when I got also have dinner with you 



CharlieCooper said:


> ...i'm not sure when it's going to be arnaud  i should probably consult those I live with, unless it's going to be a party bus that has computers and beds in and stuff. that would be cool!
> 
> also, you know how we were talking about things that i dream about, then happen?....



It's going to be a bus with me and every cuber that wants to be picked up in it. That pretty much guarantees a party bus (and computers and cubes), but beds.....I am not so sure about.

Wait, why are you asking me to bring a bed and why do you want to discuss your dreams with me ? (firing up MSN right now)


----------



## shelley (Jan 22, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Arnaud, I think you still owe me dinner from US Nationals. But I'll settle for cookies instead next time we meet
> ...



Because I like cookies?

Arnaud's cookies have done an excellent job of hijacking this thread.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 22, 2009)

Arnaud, maybe we should split so we can go to same comps? (and so we can both taste the cookie!)


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 22, 2009)

shelley said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Ok, I will take you on a cookie-only-dinner next time we meet. Do we have a date for US Open?

Ville: We agree. We will split up at Norwegian Open. That way we can both have a date on Valentine!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 17, 2010)

I am a girl.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 17, 2010)

Hot chicks finger-tricking rubik's cube is so sexy.


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 9, 2010)

Girl


----------



## BluePi1313 (Nov 4, 2010)

Female cuber since 2008  I think it was friday the 13....


----------

